
I Am Good at My Job and I Am a Woman in Tech - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/i-am-good-at-my-job-6bf3a792c549#.wot4ieyeh
======
ocdtrekkie
I would stick with the title of the Medium article: "I am good at my job". The
fact that the author is a woman is completely immaterial to the post. (And of
course, being a woman has no effect on whether or not one is good at their
job.)

